# which microSD card is better ?



## happy17292 (Jul 29, 2012)

i am looking for a microSD card with good speed and reliability for my optimus one p500 and PSP street [using photofast CR5400]

which one should i buy?

transcend class 10 16GB@ 850/-
Buy Online Transcend Class 10 16GB Micro SD Card. Shop from tradus.com MCA0000004549358 - MCA0000004549358


Sandisk 16GB Class 6 Ultra@800/-
Buy Online Sandisk 16GB Class 6 Ultra Micro SD Card. Shop from tradus.com MCA0000004760132 - MCA0000004760132


strontium 16GB class 10: Rs.600 
Buy Online Strontium 16GB MicroSD Memory Card (Class 10). Shop from tradus.com MCA0000004455392 - MCA0000004455392


samsung class 6 16GB: Rs.530/-
Buy Online Samsung 16GB Class 6 Micro SD card With Micro SD Card Reader. Shop from tradus.com MCA0000004785659 - MCA0000004785659


strontium 16GB class seems like a perfect VFM product. but i am not sure about reliability of those. which one should i buy>?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 29, 2012)

transcend class 10 is definitely better


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 29, 2012)

But it costs 200 more than strontium.

I have 1400/- budget for both. purchasing 2 cards of different class is the only option if i chose to go for transcend.

Btw which one is better b/w  strontium class 10  and  samsung class 6


----------



## Xbox (Jul 29, 2012)

Sandisk Ultra type cards supposed to offer 30mbps data transfer speed by the company..


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2012)

Sandisk any day for microSD cards.
And you don't need any card with above class 6 for your phone (P500). I have the same phone, and for me Class 4 suffice.

I have no idea for PSP though.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jul 29, 2012)

me too looking for a 16 gb.i was thinking of strontium bt not so gud opinion.
hws transnd and sandisk ultra.its for my tab.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 29, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Sandisk any day for microSD cards.



Like Vyom said above.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 30, 2012)

Get a Sandisk class 10 card.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 30, 2012)

Few people from other forum suggested class 6  samsung/sandisk as both have similar read speed.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 30, 2012)

See class 10 sandisk card is the best, but for you even class 4 sandisk card will work good


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 30, 2012)

@arroraanant : that's why i'm confused.    i have class 4 kingston with read / write speed = 15.2MBps / 4.1 MBps. .     my friend with transcend class 10 card gets 10.1 MBps write and 18MBps read speed.

there is big difference in write speed but only 3MBps diff. in read speed. so does it worth spending more on a class 10 card?

as i will use my microSD in a PSP and a phone.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 30, 2012)

The Samsung one is the best IMO.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ Doesn't matter whatever class of card you use. Your phone can't really achieve that speed if it doesn't need to.
A phone with 720p video recording "needs" the high speed since it has to store the video and audio data onto the card at very high rate. That's why for them a card of class 6 or 10 is required.
But your phone don't need that kinda speed, so a class 10 card would be over kill.

But if you "can" buy a class 10 card, there's no reason you shouldn't. Since you will also be future proofed.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 30, 2012)

^^^^ i have no plan to replace my phone for next 2yrs.  So should i buy sansung class 6  or  sandisk ultra class 6?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ Sandisk.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 30, 2012)

I think you should go for samsung as it is cheaper and reliable..I bought samsung class 6 16 GB card for my brother.. so I can say it does has good speed so why not save money instead or spending more on sandisk


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 31, 2012)

:O  :O  :O  :O

should i buy both. samsung for phone. sandisk for PSP ?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2012)

Go for whatever cheaper and has higher class. IMO all MMC cards are reliable as long as you safely remove them before taking out memory card.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 31, 2012)

^^^^
I somewhat agree on that, the difference is very less.
But get something from transcend,sandisk, samsung or some other reliable brand only.


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ordered 16gb sandisk ultra class 6 for the psp. Should i buy 16gb class 4 sandisk for my phone?  Samsung 16gb class 6 is not available anywhere


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ Yes. Its more than enough.


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ordered sandisk 16gb class 4 @415 and kingston 16gb pendrive @329


----------

